# What is the best way to get a response from Uber (pay issue)?



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Several weeks ago I was shorted (significantly) on my pay invoice. I sent a calm, detailed e-mail to Uber requesting that they (please) look into my problem and get back to me with an update. I received no response (other than the automated "we have received your question...please do not send multiple emails as it only slows down our response time"). I waited two days .....still no response. Since that time, I have sent one email per day requesting assistance, all with no response. It has now been 14 days. What am I doing wrong? Maddening that I do not even get a "**** you" email from anyone at Uber. My emails to Uber were polite and non-demanding. I just articulated my problem and requested their help. I cannot even get them to acknowledge that they have received my email. Suggestions?


----------



## mikeymike (Sep 9, 2014)

I know just what you mean. I have had several issues with Uber from backpay (like you asked) along with cleaning fees and other $ supposed to be there etc. and they never respond properly or take care of the issue. I had an incident that went unacknowledged by them for 2 weeks until I said screw it and sent them a TWEET on Twitter, since we really have nobody as an official to get ahold of. I was able to get contacted after that and went back and forth in emails for another 2 weeks only to have no resolution. so best bet would be to TWEET them because it is public and others can view what you have to say and they don't want any bad PR. so tweet and hopefully they help you, unlike they did to me.

-Godspeed my friend


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mikeymike said:


> I know just what you mean. I have had several issues with Uber from backpay (like you asked) along with cleaning fees and other $ supposed to be there etc. and they never respond properly or take care of the issue. I had an incident that went unacknowledged by them for 2 weeks until I said screw it and sent them a TWEET on Twitter, since we really have nobody as an official to get ahold of. I was able to get contacted after that and went back and forth in emails for another 2 weeks only to have no resolution. so best bet would be to TWEET them because it is public and others can view what you have to say and they don't want any bad PR. so tweet and hopefully they help you, unlike they did to me.
> 
> -Godspeed my friend


Thank you. Guess they have to be "embarrassed" into responding. No I gotta figure out how to Tweet.


----------



## mikeymike (Sep 9, 2014)

You're welcome. 
It is true, you have to shame them to get your voice heard, it's really sad.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Several weeks ago I was shorted (significantly) on my pay invoice. I sent a calm, detailed e-mail to Uber requesting that they (please) look into my problem and get back to me with an update. I received no response (other than the automated "we have received your question...please do not send multiple emails as it only slows down our response time"). I waited two days .....still no response. Since that time, I have sent one email per day requesting assistance, all with no response. It has now been 14 days. What am I doing wrong? Maddening that I do not even get a "**** you" email from anyone at Uber. My emails to Uber were polite and non-demanding. I just articulated my problem and requested their help. I cannot even get them to acknowledge that they have received my email. Suggestions?


May I suggest a new plan to deal with Uber and put your skill set to very good use and help other in due course, write a reporter about our issue's.Many reporter are being helpful with the plight of the Uber driver partnership. Choose ten reporter's whom have written about Uber in your neck of the woods send them a note / post sometimes they will help, (5 for me so far) it will make you feel better also on an individual. Please tell them about this forum most do not know uberpeople.net.


----------



## mikeymike (Sep 9, 2014)

I will do that, thanks for the insight help. Have been really upset with this company as of lately


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

You can also try the support contact through their website. When I was not getting emails back from the local office their Twitter account said to contact support thru the Uber website. Got a response within a day from that. 

Good luck.


----------

